# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Jardineria >  Foreros: enseñemos nuestros huertos!

## Salut

Aupa con-foreros!

Hablando con muchos de vosotros parece ser que no somos pocos los que tenemos una pequeña huerta de autoconsumo. Así que he pensado que podriamos ir enseñando fotos de nuestras huertas, y explicar algunas de nuestras técnicas  :Big Grin: 


Empiezo: visión general de mi huerta (sólo falta la parte pegada al muro).


En el caballón (que ya explicaré como hice) tengo una asociación de pepino, lechuga, cebolla y rabanito. Le acabo de sembrar también zanahoria, a ver qué tal.

En el bancal de abajo, donde la carreta, tengo 4 parterres: uno con berenjenas y judía de mata baja, uno con pimientos de padrón y cebollas, y dos con tomates y cebollas.

Además, en los cartones que se ven, tengo plantadas patatas. Se trata de una técnica para no tener que enterrarlas, y evitar además las malas hierbas.

Al fondo del todo (poco visible) tengo sandías injertadas sobre calabaza. Dicen que no se dan bien en este clima (muy frío), pero ya veremos qué tal.


Aquí lo plantado en el muro (bajo los pies de la 1ª foto):


Tomates, lechugas, cebollas, rabanitos... y dos berenjenas. Le he metido también alguna zanahoria, pa ver si sale bien. No he acolchado aun, hasta que no salgan las zanahorias.

Más a la derecha es asociación de maíz azul, guisante y sandía injertada.

Detalle de lo plantado en el muro:


Aquí una foto de un nuevo caballón, en construcción:

Se colocan las ramas en el centro, que con el tiempo se deberán descomponer y así retener mucha humedad. En el lado negativo, estaría el hambre de nitrógeno de estas ramas.

Aquí el caballón de la primera foto, tras haber sido cubierto por tierra normal y estiercol de 3 años:


Y detalle de cómo está ahora:



En otro bancal (no visible) tengo otro caballón de este estilo, con maíz rojo, judía de enrame, y melones.

Estoy pendiente de plantar más pimientos, más tomateras, pepinos y unas fresas... además de unas cuantas calabazas gigantes  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Vaya obra de arte que tienes :EEK!: 

En mi caso es muy modesto. Mi suegro me deja un trozo de tierra de secano para mi, ya que mi mujer se quejaba de que me pasaba horas perdido por las carreteras.
Planté 225 olivos de un año (creo que ahora me quedan 195), dos perales, un melocotonero y el año pasado melones y guisantes. Realmente no tengo medios, tan sólo una azada y una pala. El problema es el clima ya que en verano se pasa de 40º y en invierno puede llegar a -10º y para regar acumulo garrafas de agua ya que la cisterna que recoje agua de lluvia dura bastante poco.
Eso sí, poco a poco, tengo lleno un depósito de 20000 L. para el año que viene :Big Grin: 
Esta noche pondré algunas fotos

Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Como no encuentro las fotos actuales os pongo unas que tengo en el ordenador
Una parte de mis pequeños, podéis ver en la esquina junto a la fecha la compañía que tengo que sufrir, espero no sean venenosas




Mis dos perales


Este año parece que me darán peras


Y unas patatas


La verdad es que`planto dónde puedo, allí donde hay un hueco dejo caer unas semillas :Smile: 

un saludo

----------


## Salut

^^ Pues si tienes pocas herramientas y pocas ganas de cavar, máxime estando en secano, puede interesarte la forma de plantar patatas que estoy experimentando.

Básicamente remuevo muy poco (y superficialmente) el suelo, echo una miaja de estiercol maduro por encima, un poco más de paja, y luego periódicos y cartones a saco.  Espero que se mojen los periodicos y cartones con la primera lluvia, los agujereo y meto una patata grillada por el agujero... 

La idea es que los cartones sirvan para retener la humedad, evitar que crezcan malas hierbas, y evitar que el sol afecte a unas patatas que -al no haber excavado- crecerán en superficie. Para cosechar me bastará con retirar los cartones y recoger los tuberculos  :Big Grin: 

A ver cuáles son los resultados, porque si la cosecha es aceptable pienso cambiar mi dieta hacia más patata y menos derivados del trigo comprados en el super  :Big Grin: 

----------------------------------------------------

Y vistos los pinicos que tienes alrededor, veo que puedes obtener grandes cantidades de leña, para hacer caballones como los míos  :Big Grin:  

Para retener humedad, ya sabes: mucha materia orgánica y acolchar a tope.

----------


## perdiguera

Sergi: ¿Por casualidad son opiáceas las plantas que salen en primer término en la foto primera?
A mí me salieron en casa sin saberlo.
Debe ser por mis hijos. Creo que ya no fuman.
Mañana subiré fotos de mi huerto, que es completamente distinto al de Salut.
Todo regado por goteo, las hortalizas y verduras, y con árboles regados por aspersión. Y sin caballones.

----------


## sergi1907

> Sergi: ¿Por casualidad son opiáceas las plantas que salen en primer término en la foto primera?
> A mí me salieron en casa sin saberlo.
> Debe ser por mis hijos. Creo que ya no fuman.
> Mañana subiré fotos de mi huerto, que es completamente distinto al de Salut.
> Todo regado por goteo, las hortalizas y verduras, y con árboles regados por aspersión. Y sin caballones.


Son mis olivos de pequeños :Smile: 

Fincas de cerca, en el mismo camino, son de Mossos, así que aunque quisiera no puedo tener.

----------


## perdiguera

No me refiero al segundo plano plantado sino al primero, esas casporras amarillas-doradas que me recuerdan a la mata del opio seca, al  menos es el recuerdo que tengo cuando yo era joven.
Consultados mis amigos drogatas, me dicen que si no son, se parecen mucho, así que prepara escusa ante los mossos o te veo en el trullo.
Por cierto, buenos huertos, tanto el tuyo como el de Salut, aunque éste es mucho más sostenible, como su dueño.
El mío, ya lo vereis mañana, no es nada sostenible, al contrario, completamente opuesto a Salut; debe ser por eso que nuestra postura casi siempre está encontrada.
Quizás deberíamos hacer una comparación entre huertos y personalidad de cada uno.

----------


## sergi1907

> No me refiero al segundo plano plantado sino al primero, esas casporras amarillas-doradas que me recuerdan a la mata del opio seca, al  menos es el recuerdo que tengo cuando yo era joven.
> Consultados mis amigos drogatas, me dicen que si no son, se parecen mucho, así que prepara escusa ante los mossos o te veo en el trullo.
> Por cierto, buenos huertos, tanto el tuyo como el de Salut, aunque éste es mucho más sostenible, como su dueño.
> El mío, ya lo vereis mañana, no es nada sostenible, al contrario, completamente opuesto a Salut; debe ser por eso que nuestra postura casi siempre está encontrada.
> Quizás deberíamos hacer una comparación entre huertos y personalidad de cada uno.


Pues siento decepcionarte, todas las montañas están llenas de esas plantas. Por cierto la finca es de una familia de Mossos y la foto está tomada por uno de ellos.
En ellas hacen su tela estas famosas arañas, de unas medidas increíbles.

Este sábado te haré una foto de la zona para que lo veas.

Un saludo

----------


## Salut

^^ Creo que se referia a las plantas que se habían enganchado a la telaraña  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Debe ser por mis hijos. Creo que ya no fuman.


La adormidera es una planta bastante habitual en la zona mediterránea, que en muchos sitios aparece asilvestrada. Así que puede haber llegado por otros medios.

Y si lo plantaron ellos, tranquilo que debe ser más por la coña que por tomarselo. Conozco a mucha gente que nunca jamás ha fumado opio, pero que lo ha plantado bien por la coña, bien porque es una planta muy bonita.





> Mañana subiré fotos de mi huerto, que es completamente distinto al de Salut.
> 
> Todo regado por goteo, las hortalizas y verduras, y con árboles regados por aspersión. Y sin caballones.


Yo también he pensado en poner algún gotero, porque la verdad es que es muy cómodo abrir el grifo y que se riegue solo  :Smile:   Pero me falta presión: la tubería se ha lodado, y sale poquita agua.

Más abajo, como pasa una acequia, no hay tampoco infraestructura para regar así. Pero ya he colocado piedrecitas para que el agua se distribuya bien. Y acolchando a saco evitaremos que la superficie extra mojada suponga malgasto de agua  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Los caballones los he puesto sobre suelos muy compactos por el abandono y el pisoteo, en los que no llega agua de la acequia. Por eso cumplen varias funciones: me permiten no deslomarme, retienen bien la humedad pero drenan cuando llueve mucho, etc. 


La verdad es que aun estoy en la fase de experimentar mucho. Cuando me compre unos terrenitos por esta sierra ya tendremos la experiencia para que las inversiones sean lo más productivas posibles  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

> Quizás deberíamos hacer una comparación entre huertos y personalidad de cada uno.


jajaja buena idea  :Big Grin:    aunque siempre de buen rollito, que sino aun saltaran chispas  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

> Consultados mis amigos drogatas, me dicen que si no son, se parecen mucho, así que prepara escusa ante los mossos o te veo en el trullo.


Se me había pasao esto.

No son. La diferencia es importante.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papaver_somniferum

De hecho, no creo ni que pertenezcan al género Papaver. Tiene más pinta de algo cercano al cardo.

----------


## perdiguera

Si no son del género Papaver me quedo más traquilo.
Uf!!! mira que es ilustrado Salut!
Por lo de la comparación: evidentemente de buen rollo.
Por lo del huerto: no quisiera dar a pensar a nadie que lo mío es mejor que lo de otro, cada uno tiene sus ideas y sus aguas y sus posibilidades.
Y mañana pondré las fotos.
Y ahora me voy que si no la parienta me mata.

----------


## ARAGORM

Hola a todos
 :Big Grin:  ¿Entonces es opio o no?  :Big Grin:  me ha hecho mucha gracia cuando he visto la pregunta de Perdiguera  :Big Grin: 

Aver si mañana le hago algunas fotos a mi huerto, en el que tengo: olivos, naranjos, dos limoneros, un laurel, palmeras datileras y las hotalizas que puse la semana pasada.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

> Hola a todos
>  ¿Entonces es opio o no?  me ha hecho mucha gracia cuando he visto la pregunta de Perdiguera 
> 
> Aver si mañana le hago algunas fotos a mi huerto, en el que tengo: olivos, naranjos, dos limoneros, un laurel, palmeras datileras y las hotalizas que puse la semana pasada.
> Un saludo a todos.


Si yo tuviera un huerto de opio, no me levantaría cada día a las 6:45 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
O si, pero en la cárcel con alguno de estos del ladrillazo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

> ^^ Pues si tienes pocas herramientas y pocas ganas de cavar, máxime estando en secano, puede interesarte la forma de plantar patatas que estoy experimentando.
> 
> Básicamente remuevo muy poco (y superficialmente) el suelo, echo una miaja de estiercol maduro por encima, un poco más de paja, y luego periódicos y cartones a saco.  Espero que se mojen los periodicos y cartones con la primera lluvia, los agujereo y meto una patata grillada por el agujero... 
> 
> La idea es que los cartones sirvan para retener la humedad, evitar que crezcan malas hierbas, y evitar que el sol afecte a unas patatas que -al no haber excavado- crecerán en superficie. Para cosechar me bastará con retirar los cartones y recoger los tuberculos 
> 
> A ver cuáles son los resultados, porque si la cosecha es aceptable pienso cambiar mi dieta hacia más patata y menos derivados del trigo comprados en el super 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ...


Si este sistema funciona, en mi caso sería muy interesante dada la poca lluvia anual que hay. Como dices, esperemos a ver que pasa :Big Grin: 
Mi problema es que sólo dispongo de 5 horas semanales :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Bueno, aquí están las fotos de mi huerto.
En realidad es un jardín con un trozo de huerto. La parcela mide unos mil cien  m2 y la superficie libre de construcciones, casa, accesos, piscina etc. es de unos 500 m2 de los cuales 100 están destinados propiamente a huerto.
Esta noche ha llovido, de hecho, todavía chispea, y está todo mojado.

En el primer grupo de imágenes se ven los distintos frutales que hay en el jardín:
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Un limonero, una morera, tres olivos de clase forna con los que hago aceitunas en sosa estilo Enguera, un níspero injertado en un pié de membrillero, un albaricoquero de “galta rotja” , una higuera clase “coll de dama”, un ciruelo variedad claudia, un peral clase blanquilla y un manzano de la variedad “starking”

El segundo grupo es el correspondiente al huerto en sí mismo donde hay plantados de izquierda a derecha los siguientes elementos:
Calabacín, Espinacas y Acelgas alternadas, pimientos pepinos y tomates en los dos hilos siguientes, en los siguientes dos hilos sólo pimientos, en los dos siguientes berenjenas, cuatro de tomates y por último dos de judías tipo Helda recién plantadas.
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Hay un tercer grupo de fotos donde muestro las plantas y frutos comestibles que están también en el jardín pero de una forma aleatoria.
Así tenemos fresitas salvajes, alcachofas, fresón, tomillo, menta, orégano y espárrago triguero.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Aquí he quitado un imágen dado que me han  avisado que sólo pueden haber 10 en un mensaje.

El agua de riego proviene de un pequeño pozo, 6 m de profundidad, con una bomba que impulsa 0,5 l/seg., legalizado. El agua tiene un problema de óxidos y tiñe todo lo que toca como se puede ver en una foto.
[IMG][/IMG]
Eso me hizo cambiar el sistema de riego del huerto y bajar los aspersores del jardín so pena de matar los árboles.
Y las fotos no me han funcionado y no pongo caritas por que me paso de imágenes pero os podéis imaginar cómo estoy de cabreado, llevo dos horas con la m****a de mensaje, y encima mal.

----------


## Salut

Sí que lo tienes ordenadito, sí...  :Big Grin: 

Yo seguramente habría convertido en huerto hasta el último cm2 de césped, como ya estoy haciendo en mi entorno (tengo una batalla abierta contra las ornamentales xD)

Por otro lado, creo que aprovecharías mejor esos 100 m2 haciendo alguna asociación de especies:




Esta sucesión es la que aplico cerca del murete, y vistas las especies que plantas...  :Wink: 



*Fuente:* _El huerto urbano. Manual de cultivo ecológico en balcones y terrazas_, Josep Mª Vallès, Ed. del Serbal.


Con el óxido... ¿tienes algun problema que pueda estar relacionado con el fósforo? Mal enraizamiento o algo así?

Adjunto lista de bloqueos pa quien le interese:



EDIT: Para conocer las funciones de cada nutriente, pinchar aquí

Cito a la wiki para el trío "NPK":



> - *El nitrógeno* contribuye al desarrollo vegetativo de todas las partes aéreas de la planta. Es muy necesario en primavera al comienzo de la vegetación, pero es necesario distribuirlo sin exceso pues iría en detrimento del desarrollo de las flores, de los frutos o de los bulbos. 
> - *El fósforo* refuerza la resistencia de las plantas y contribuye al desarrollo radicular. El fósforo se encuentra en el polvo de huesos. 
> - *El potasio* contribuye a favorecer la floración y el desarrollo de los frutos. El potasio se encuentra en la ceniza de madera.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abono

----------


## Salut

Por cierto, hoy me ha nevado un poco encima de las hortalizas  :Frown: 

De momento no he apreciado daños importantes, pero estoy rezando porque suban algo las temperaturas!

----------


## ARAGORM

Está todo muy bien cuidado perdiguera, por lo que veo le dedicas bastante tiempo para tenerlo en perfecto estado.  :Smile: 
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Así estaban hoy mis olivos. Con tanta lluvia han crecido bastante y están llenos de muestra.



Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

> Así estaban hoy mis olivos. Con tanta lluvia han crecido bastante y están llenos de muestra.
> 
> Un saludo


Ahora mismo son muy pequeños y no tiene importancia. Cuando sean mayores necesitarán estar separados unos de otros.

Te sugiero que vayas pensando en eso. :Wink: 
Un saludo.
P.D.: Yo no tengo huerto pero si me lo permitis, pondré fotos de mis pequeños bonsais: 2 aguacates (1 año), 1 "granao" (3 años y ya me trae fruto), un peral (3 años y mas altura), 1 pino piñonero (portugues, 1 año) y 1 limonero (este normal plantado en  un macetón). Ademas de tener plantado peregil, hierba-buena y romero y 1 algarrobo

----------


## ARAGORM

> Así estaban hoy mis olivos. Con tanta lluvia han crecido bastante y están llenos de muestra.
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Sergi1907 por lo que veo que la hierba que hay entre ellos está seca, ¿no la habrás quitado a base de azaón? si es así menuda pasá te habras pegado  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ARAGORM

Hola a todos a continuación os pongo las fotos de mi huerto, es una parcela de unos 5000 m2 en los que hay una zona de huerto, jardin y pinada.


Dos limoneros.



Los olivos.





Aquí tomateras y detrás 5 olivos y 10 naranjos.



Aquí berengenas, pimientos, calabacines, pepinos y arriba a la izquierda alcachofas.



Palmeras datileras.



Jardinera de cactus.



Jardinera de flores.



Aquí una eurocadia, pinos, baladres, romeros.



Y por último la pinada en la que tambien hay romeros, tomillos y zorija.

----------


## sergi1907

Vaya maravilla que tienes ARAGORM :EEK!: 

Con una parcela así tienes que disfrutar muchísimo de ti tiempo libre :Smile: 

La hierba seca que ves en mis olivos es que me pasa el tractor mi suegro, si no fuera por eso..., pero aún así para plantar en algunas zonas tuve que rebajar con la azada un metro de tierra, y bastante dura :Frown: 

Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

> Está todo muy bien cuidado perdiguera, por lo que veo le dedicas bastante tiempo para tenerlo en perfecto estado. 
> Un saludo.


Son pocas horas  a la semana las que le dedico.
Se riega automáticamente y prácticamente no salen malas hierbas al ser el riego localizado.
Cada inicio de temporada le hago una labrada con la pequeña azada mecánica que tengo.
¿Lo que llamas eurocadia lo puedo llamar araucaria augusta?
Yo quiero plantar una en el lugar que hoy me ocupa la palmera atacada por el bicho egipcio y casi muerta ya.

----------


## ARAGORM

> ¿Lo que llamas eurocadia lo puedo llamar araucaria augusta?
> Yo quiero plantar una en el lugar que hoy me ocupa la palmera atacada por el bicho egipcio y casi muerta ya.


Hola perdiguera, si ese es en realidad su nombre botánico.
¿Teneis por allí tambien brotes del picudo rojo?
Por aquí tambien hay por la zona, yo de momento me he escapado, las suelo sulfatar con insecticida como medida preventiva.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya ranchito que tienes ARAGORM.... ufff, tendras un buen pozo o un buen deposito para tanto goteo. En cuanto me asome al tengo en mi pueblo cuelgo fotos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola perdiguera, si ese es en realidad su nombre botánico.
> ¿Teneis por allí tambien brotes del picudo rojo?
> Por aquí tambien hay por la zona, yo de momento me he escapado, las suelo sulfatar con insecticida como medida preventiva.
> Un saludo.


¿Picudo rojo? a cientos.
Esa palmera que se me ha prácticamente muerto lleva más de una docena de sulfataciones con insecticida que según me decían es específico.
El problema del picudo es que en una fase es mariposa y vuela.
Por mis cercanías hay más de 40 muertas; al principio venían de la Generalitat y las talaban ellos y las llevaban a quemar, ahora te dicen que te la cortes tu y que te apañes con el tronco y los gusanos, las mariposas y los escarabajos.
Vecinos míos las han dejado junto a contenedores, troceadas y desde allí se han expandido más si cabe.
Yo realmente no sé qué hacer.
Tengo tres palmeras: una muerta, la pobre tenía más de 20 años, otra que es atacable y otra que, mientras que queden atacables, dicen que no la atacarán.
Un desastre.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Vaya ranchito que tienes ARAGORM.... ufff, tendras un buen pozo o un buen deposito para tanto goteo. En cuanto me asome al tengo en mi pueblo cuelgo fotos.


Hola embalses al 100% el agua viene de un deposito que a su vez es llenado por el agua de un pozo, perteneciente a una (comunidad de aguas) de la cual soy socio. El agua sale del deposito por una red de tuberias hacia las parcelas de los socios.
Esta foto es el cabezal de riego que tengo, el barril de cerveza lo tengo puesto como abonadora y el contador de agua está a la derecha en la pared.



Y en cuanto al consumo de agua ¿si te has dado cuenta? todas las especies que tengo demandan poca agua, la pinada se mantiene con las lluvias y los arboles alrededor de la casa solo suelo regarlos ahora en verano, lo que más demanda agua son las hortalizas.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

ARAGORM:
Las tomateras darán tomate con mucho hierro. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Esos mallazos, clavarlos y desenclavarlos ¿no es muy pesado? Claro que para mí que ya tengo una edad, a lo mejor para tí es un placer. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Yo las tengo con cañas que corto en la zona de huerta que hay cerca de casa. :Wink: 
Saludos

----------


## ARAGORM

> ARAGORM:
> Las tomateras darán tomate con mucho hierro.
> Esos mallazos, clavarlos y desenclavarlos ¿no es muy pesado? Claro que para mí que ya tengo una edad, a lo mejor para tí es un placer.
> Yo las tengo con cañas que corto en la zona de huerta que hay cerca de casa.
> Saludos


Yo antes también las ponía con cañas y desde que descubrí este método me es más cómodo, quizás un poco pesado pero se monta muy facil.
Por cierto ¿os ataca por allí la tuta del tomate? aquí el año pasado hubo una gran plaga que se cargó casi todas las plantaciones.
Un saludo

----------


## Salut

^^ También estoy pensando una forma de encañar sin cañas... no se si con algún tipo de caballetes o algo así. El caso es que sea una estructura de quita y pon, duradera. Lo que se hace mucho por aquí -aunque más en variedades "bajitas"- es acolchar el suelo con iniestas, que impiden que el tomate toque el suelo (y se pudra)... y además liberan nutrientes al irse descomponiendo.


Respecto a los picudos rojos, en ciertos paises es un manjar. De hecho, el hombre es uno de sus principales depredadores en el norte de áfrica. Igual es cuestión de pasarnos a esta técnica  :Big Grin: 


EDIT: Muy recomendable este enlace...
http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Publicatio...bleinsects.cfm

----------


## perdiguera

> Yo antes también las ponía con cañas y desde que descubrí este método me es más cómodo, quizás un poco pesado pero se monta muy facil.
> Por cierto ¿os ataca por allí la tuta del tomate? aquí el año pasado hubo una gran plaga que se cargó casi todas las plantaciones.
> Un saludo


No sé lo que es la tuta, pero hace dos años me atacó algo a las plantas que hacía que al tomate le saliera por el fondo una mancha negra y los hacía caer.




> Salut:Respecto a los picudos rojos, en ciertos paises es un manjar. De hecho, el hombre es uno de sus principales depredadores en el norte de áfrica. Igual es cuestión de pasarnos a esta técnica


Si hemos de cambiar la dieta y comer bichos prefiero los del jamón de pata negra




> EDIT: Muy recomendable este enlace...
> http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Publicatio...bleinsects.cfm


Gracias por el enlace pero mi inglés no es que sea deplorable, es que no es nada.

----------


## Salut

> No sé lo que es la tuta, pero hace dos años me atacó algo a las plantas que hacía que al tomate le saliera por el fondo una mancha negra y los hacía caer.


Falta de calcio!




> *Podredumbre apical del fruto (Blossom-end rot)* 
> 
> La aparición de esta fisiopatía está relacionada con niveles deficientes de calcio en el fruto. El estrés hídrico y la salinidad influyen también directamente en su aparición. Comienza por la zona de la cicatriz pistilar como una mancha circular necrótica que puede alcanzar hasta el diámetro de todo el fruto.
> 
> Aplica quelatos de calcio foliarmente, le pasa por necesitar más calcio del que puede asimilar por la raíz.


http://articulos.infojardin.com/huer...fermedades.htm



Respecto a los picudos rojos, tengo ganas de probar alguno... a ver qué tal  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

> No sé lo que es la tuta, pero hace dos años me atacó algo a las plantas que hacía que al tomate le saliera por el fondo una mancha negra y los hacía caer.


Aquí te dejo un enlance de un blog donde explica lo que es la tuta del tomate.

http://picarona.blogspot.com/2008/06...-absoluta.html

----------


## ARAGORM

> Respecto a los picudos rojos, tengo ganas de probar alguno... a ver qué tal


Yo estoy mas del lado de perdiguera al jamón de pata negra  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Salut por la información.
Tomaré nota para este año.
Hoy ya me ha servido el foro, otra vez más y van.....
No tiene precio.

----------


## Salut

pa eso estamos  :Smile: 

A mi ya me pasó el año pasado, pero por falta de riego (no había restaurado la acequia y estaba regando en precario). Este año espero que no me pase.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la informacion de antes aragorm. los que tengo en la puebla uno es de pozo propio y otro intente acerme pozo pero salio agua, el agua es de un deposito que se llena con el agua de lluvia que va cayendo de los tejados y por los canalones hasta el deposito. Este año lo tengo al 100% :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## sergi1907

Abuso de vuestra confianza para haceros una pregunta. Ayer fui a ver mis perales y me he encontrado con unas peras un poco raras, no todas. Esto es un hongo?



Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Sergi: Ni pajolera idea,  :Confused:  como no te la resuelva Salut. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Yo tengo un peral clase blanquilla y nunca lo he visto con eso :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

Sergi, he visto muchos perales en estas maravillosas huertas del Genil y nunca lo he visto pero tengo un vecino que tiene huerta, y su madre, y le mostraré la foto a ver que me dice.
Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias chicos, yo tampoco lo había visto nunca, todos los años dan peras normales que nunca crecen por que se las comen los pajaritos :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

> Gracias chicos, yo tampoco lo había visto nunca, todos los años dan peras normales que nunca crecen por que se las comen los pajaritos


Como te decía, se la he enseñado a mi vecino (tiene varios y desde niño en las huertas). Nunca ha visto algo parecido.
Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

> Gracias chicos, yo tampoco lo había visto nunca, todos los años dan peras normales que nunca crecen por que se las comen los pajaritos


A mí las urracas, hasta que decidí comprar unas redes y envolver todo el árbol.
Cada año cosecha de nísperos, albaricoques, peras y manzanas sin un picotazo.
La verdad es que son sólo cuatro árboles y cuesta muy poco ponerlas.

----------


## Luján

Os quiero enseñar, siguiendo la "tradición" de este hilo, mi "huerto".

En cuanto veáis la imagen os daréis cuenta de porqué lo pongo entre comillas.



Como veis tengo en el alfeizar:

Una planta del dinero, que vive del aire. Apenas la riego y dudo que le quede tierra en la maceta.Un jazmín medio muerto, que no consigo que reviva tras el duro invierno.Una ¿begonia?, esa planta rara con flores rojas que crece y crece sin parar y que soporta bastante bien el frío.Un rosal que aún no ha florecido. Creo que el invierno le resultó traumático.Un geranio que lo aguanta todo. Lleva ahí más de 3 años, con la maceta destrozándose y pasando frío y viento.
Colgando hacia adentro una planta de bulbo que no sé que demonios es. La compramos en un chino hace 3 veranos, y en cada invierno desaparece totalmente para renacer cual ave fénix en primavera. La llamamos la "planta muerta".

Ya en el interior hay:

Un manzano bonsai, recientemente comprado como regalo de cumpleaños y que actualmente es mi niño bonito.Dos fresales listos para trasplantar, comprados en LM a 1.5, como bien dice la etiqueta.Una violeta que espero florezca pronto.
En la ventana de la cocina tengo una maceta con unos rabos de hierbabuena y una mata de aloe vera.

En más detalle:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Todavía me acuerdo de aquellos años en los que en unos terrenos familiares teníamos sembrado de todo, todo tipo de "verduraje" y frutos que en estas tierras se podían sacar adelante. Era precioso ver como estaba todo el terreno lleno de todo: ajos, cebollas, pimientos, tomates, acelgas, lechugas, habas, fresas, espárragos, patatas...no sé...de todo  :Embarrassment: .

Pero con el paso de los años se fue dejando poco a poco. Las edades no eran las mismas, y también unido a circunstancias familiares que ahora no vienen al caso pues al final se dejo el cultivar esas tierras.

Ahora sólo quedan unos 15 olivos o así, dos hileras de viñas y algunos frutales. Esta tarde me pasaré a tomar algunas imágenes.

Esta tarde os mostraré tambien mi "huerta macetera pinchante" en la que habrá mas de 100 clases de plantas "pinchantes"  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una imagen que tengo aquí a mano en este portátil de la "huerta pinchante"...fijaros las flores "en trompa" que echa el cactus éste...impresionante... :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 





Jamás había visto a un cactus similar... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Como dije, esta tarde cuando llegue a casa del curro haré algunas tomas de todos ellos para que veáis la variedad de "pinchos" que tenemos... :Big Grin: , como para andar descalzo en la terraza... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Una imagen que tengo aquí a mano en este portátil de la "huerta pinchante"...fijaros las flores "en trompa" que echa el cactus éste...impresionante...[...]


Mucha gente dice que las flores de los cactus son las más bonitas. Bien por sus colores y formas, bien por lo efímero de su existencia.

Mis padres tienen un cactus que sólo florece una noche. Y es una de las flores más bonitas que he visto en mi vida.

----------


## ben-amar

> Como dije, esta tarde cuando llegue a casa del curro haré algunas tomas de todos ellos para que veáis la variedad de "pinchos" que tenemos..., como para andar descalzo en la terraza...
> 
> Un saludo.


La verdad es que son bonitos...si no fuera por los pinchos :Big Grin: 

Pero todo no son problemas, te ahorras cantidad de agua en riegos :Wink: 

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mis padres tienen un cactus que sólo florece una noche. Y es una de las flores más bonitas que he visto en mi vida.


Haber si te acuerdas cuando florezca de tirarle unas fotos haber ese cactus  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Los cactus es lo que tiene, de los que florecen, te puedes esperar cualquier cosa, pues se puede ver de todo... :Embarrassment: 




> La verdad es que son bonitos...si no fuera por los pinchos


Tampoco es tan grave... :Big Grin: , los pinchos no son problema, mientras no agarres los cactus por la mitad como si fueran una pelota de balonmano, no hay problema  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: .




> Pero todo no son problemas, te ahorras cantidad de agua en riegos


Eso sí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Haber si te acuerdas cuando florezca de tirarle unas fotos haber ese cactus . Los cactus es lo que tiene, de los que florecen, te puedes esperar cualquier cosa, pues se puede ver de todo...[...]


[corrector] esos "Haber" son "a ver" [/corrector]  :Wink: 

Creo que por ahí tengo alguna foto en papel, pero no sé si en casa de mis padres, en Canarias, o aquí dentro de alguna caja.

De los cactus puedo contar que mis padres tienen un "sillón de la suegra" de más de medio metro de diámetro. No veas para trasplantarlo, lo que pesa y lo incómodo.
También tenían un cactus de estos cuadrados que crecía hacia arriba con ramas, que en ocasiones eran de 5 y hasta 6 puntas, y además toda una serie de pequeños cactus, uno de los cuales daba esa flor que he comentado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [corrector] esos "Haber" son "a ver" [/corrector]


 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  eso son los efectos de llevar dos semanas pegando cada madrugón que tengo que quitarme las legañas con un cincel  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> De los cactus puedo contar que mis padres tienen un "sillón de la suegra" de más de medio metro de diámetro. No veas para trasplantarlo, lo que pesa y lo incómodo.


Jaja pedazo bicho  :EEK!: , tendrá cada "pincho" que atraviesa todo el brazo  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Me puedo hacer una idea para transplantarlo...hará falta una grúa  :Embarrassment: . Yo tengo uno, pero ni de lejos ese tamaño  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ahora subiré un par de imágenes de lo que hay por allí en casa, hay de todo  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En una ventana...


En unas baldas...


En unas mesas...


Ya no hay más sitio...pues al suelo  :Embarrassment: 


Un "tuttifruti" de plantas  :Big Grin: 


Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Sr. Lázaro, genial esa impresionante colección y bien cuidada de variedad absoluta de plantas y cactus!!! Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buena coleccion. Ese tipo de plantas, y con el agua y el clima que tenemos, nos harian unos jardines preciosos.  :Smile: 
Y los cactus, con unos añitos, a ver quien era el guapo o guapa que los cogia para casa :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Más vale no entrar de noche a robar en tu casa. Como te encuentres de narices con eso los gritos se oirían hasta en París. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Más vale no entrar de noche a robar en tu casa. Como te encuentres de narices con eso los gritos se oirían hasta en París.


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Hola a todos, aquí os muestro 2 guindas de mi particular huerto:
1º.- un "granao" ya con las flores y cargadito
2º.- un pino piñonero, traido de Portugal en el envoltorio matriz (me paré en un area de servicio a coger piñas para el niño :Stick Out Tongue: , si hubieseis visto la cara del gasolinero :Confused:  :Big Grin: )

http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...1&d=1275424672

Mañana os pondré alguna mas, esta vez hechas las fotos con la camara; estas son con el movil
Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ...me paré en un area de servicio a coger piñas para el niño, si hubieseis visto la cara del gasolinero...


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: , pero que ricos estarían los piñones...el gasolinero no sabe lo que se pierde... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Todavía le queda a ese pino, pero bueno poco a poco  :Embarrassment: 

El "granao" viene pegando fuerte...si está así...como estará cuando tenga un par de añitos más... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora llega el momento de recolectar las cosechas.
Yo ya tengo calabacín, espárragos salvajes, nísperos, fresa salvaje, algún que otro pimiento y fresón.
Os haré una foto del bodegón.

----------


## Salut

> Abuso de vuestra confianza para haceros una pregunta. Ayer fui a ver mis perales y me he encontrado con unas peras un poco raras, no todas. Esto es un hongo?
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo


A mi me da más la impresión de que es algún tipo de insecto o una virosis, aunque no he encontrado nada parecido en la bibliografía  : /

----------


## Salut

> Ahora llega el momento de recolectar las cosechas.
> Yo ya tengo calabacín, espárragos salvajes, nísperos, fresa salvaje, algún que otro pimiento y fresón.
> Os haré una foto del bodegón.


Ais, ais, que avanzadito suena eso del calabacín. En mi tierra ahora están empezando a echar flores.

Yo llevo como tres semanas recolectando rabanitos, y dos semanas deshojando lechugas. También he podido comerme alguna fresita  :Smile:  Todo lo demás tiene que esperar unas cuantas semanas (y en algunos casos, meses).

----------


## perdiguera

Oye, son grandecitos y saben muy bien, los calabacines, claro.
Fueron comprados en un vivero de Murcia, transportados, plantados y recolectados también por mí.
En cuanto a los espárragos, como son salvajes, no tengo ningún mérito.
El lunes os pongo las fotos.

----------


## Salut

^^ Mis calabacines son en su mayoría semillitas de Batlle... aunque espero disponer de semilla propia en próximos años.

En maíz, calabaza y judías sí que estoy moviendo algo las semillas autoctonas... o al menos de origen relativamente remoto (p. ej. unas que encontre en un cortijo deshabitado desde hacía más de 30 años, de las cuales germinaron un puñado).

La verdad es que la conservación de los recursos fitogenéticos es algo apasionante... aunque hay que dedicarle su tiempecillo, y tener bastantes contactos en la zona.

----------


## Salut

Habemus fotos fresquitas!!

Antes y después:





^^ Como veis, bastante frondoso y asalvajado... aunque en este caballón se me han ido un poco de las manos las adventicias!

Aqui otro ejemplo de cómo queda la asociación/sucesión justo antes de recolectar el rabanito:


El experimento de las patatas parece ir en el buen camino:



Aquí el caballón maíz + judía de enrame (recién sembrada) + calabaza gigante (tras la muerte de los melones por helada).




Y los 7 parterres del bancal de abajo (destacan únicamente las lechugas):

----------


## perdiguera

Como lo prometido es deuda os pongo la foto de la cosecha del domingo
2 calabacines, los últimos nísperos, algunas fresas salvajes, seis pimientos de padrón, algún fresón y 4 miserables espárragos que caerán, con los de hoy, en tortilla esta noche.

[/URL][/IMG]

----------


## Salut

^^ bien gorditos, los calabacines, eh?   :Smile: 

Alguna fotico más:



Un nuevo bacalito, donde había sitio  :Smile: 

He utilizado 3 especies principales (tomatera de 2 variedades, berenjena i calabacín) y las he asociado con cebollas y lechuga romana de semilla (a ver cómo chuta sin semillero).

Más experimentos:


^^ Lechugas y cebollas sin haber labrado el terreno, simplemente desherbando y haciendo un agujerito con el dedo. Está comportándose bastante bien, así que creo que ya tengo un cultivo hortícola interesante de no-laboreo (y eso quue las hortícolas suelen demandarlo mucho)  :Smile: 




^^ Asociación tomatera + lechuga + cebolla... Está tirando la mar de bien.




^^ Asociacion berenjena + lechuga + judía de mata baja

Las berenjenas están un poco flojas, supongo que por el frío y porque no le eché suficiente estiercol. Con las judías tengo el problema de algún bicho que se las come namás germinar (se come la semillica una vez emerge). Es el único problema de bichos que he tenido hasta la fecha (diversidad de cultivos = control biológico de plagas  :Big Grin: ).


Y la joya de la corona!


Fresones...  : )________________

----------


## ben-amar

> ^^ bien gorditos, los calabacines, eh?  
> 
> Alguna fotico más:
> 
> 
> He utilizado 3 especies principales (tomatera de 2 variedades, berenjena i calabacín) y las he asociado con cebollas y lechuga romana de semilla (a ver cómo chuta sin semillero).
> 
> Más experimentos:
> 
> ...


Y sale luego una ensalada, como dice Arguiñano, ¡Rica, Rica, Rica! y frequita ademas
Bon apetit

----------


## REEGE



----------


## jasg555

Yo, tenía un huerto con pimientos, tomates, etc... pero un incendio me lo dejó hecho fosfatina, y no volví a plantarlo. Además me queda poco tiempo para atenderlo bien, aunque no lo descarto.

Aún así, tengo algunas cosas:

 Un cerezo de 7 años:



Que la semana pasada estaba cargado de cerezas, de las cuales cogí las que pude, el resto se las comen los pájaros, como en otras ocasiones:



 También tengo algunos olivos traídos de Jaén en plantón. Están remontando porque también se quemaron:





Igualmente tengo algunos madroños autóctonos. A éste le llamo *el superviviente* Me lo arrasó del todo una máquina hace 20 años, cuando estaba ya otra vez altito, un sobrino mío lo redujo a astillas con un machete de los que se suben alos cocoteros, y cuando estaba otra vez como ahora, se quemó quedando hecho polvo.
 Ahora está así:



 Y todos los años en Diciembre da madroños con los que se hacen licores y se comen al natural, están muy buenos.





En fin, poco a poco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno jasg555 parece que no has tenido demasiada suerte con tu huerto con eso del incendio :Frown:  :Frown: . Pero lo del madroño ya es insuperable. Desde que decidieron arrancar el madroño del mi campo para plantar arboles frutales, hace 6 años no los he vuelto a probar :Frown: . Están muy buenos.

----------


## jasg555

> Bueno jasg555 parece que no has tenido demasiada suerte con tu huerto con eso del incendio. Pero lo del madroño ya es insuperable. Desde que decidieron arrancar el madroño del mi campo para plantar arboles frutales, hace 6 años no los he vuelto a probar. Están muy buenos.


 No, la verdad es que mucha suerte no tuve, el 2 de Agosto del 2003 fué un día muy triste:







Ponte un madroño de nuevo, anímate. Ahora se pueden conseguir en plantones, y es un arbusto perfecto.

----------


## ben-amar

Si que es mala suerte. Las vistas de despues de un incendio es lo mas deprimente que hay para la vista pero no habiendo desgracias personales todo es superable.
Con el poquillo tiempo que tengas, animate, relanza tu huerto y disfruta.
Al menos desde el 80 que no pruebo yo un madroño, las "panzas" de ellos que me daba :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

El panorama que queda después de un incendio es deprimente y además si ha afectado a algo tuyo :Frown: . Y además ahora es cuando empieza la temporada de incendios esperemos que sea leve :Frown: .

----------


## jasg555

> Si que es mala suerte. Las vistas de despues de un incendio es lo mas deprimente que hay para la vista pero no habiendo desgracias personales todo es superable.
> Con el poquillo tiempo que tengas, animate, relanza tu huerto y disfruta.
> Al menos desde el 80 que no pruebo yo un madroño, las "panzas" de ellos que me daba





> El panorama que queda después de un incendio es deprimente y además si ha afectado a algo tuyo. Y además ahora es cuando empieza la temporada de incendios esperemos que sea leve.


  Ya se ha superado. Afortunadamente el monte mediterráneo se recupera bien. Otros incendios de la zona, en 15-20 años ya casi ni se reconocen.

Hizo un estudio de recuperación a U. de Alcalá de Henares, y comentaron que en éste tipo de monte es frecuente que haya incendios, y que las especies autóctonas, o lo aguantan o se regeneran. Por eso carrascas, rebollos, madroños, romeros, etc... salieron rápido. Las encinas aguantaron bien. los que quedaron hechos fosfatina fueron los pinos carrascos que además contribuyeron enormemente a la propagación.

El estudio además se pudo ahorrar porque concluía con lo mismo que nos dijeron los viejos: Hasta la construcción de los grandes embalses, el trasvase, las nucleares y las urbanizaciones residenciales, la población tenía ganadería y recolectaba leña para uso doméstico.  Eso de la noche a la mañana se perdió, y se extendió el pino carrasco y el monte se llenó de maraña y material combustible seco.

 Es un problema que existe en muchos sitios.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui teneis las fotos del huerto de mi campo en la puebla. En la parte de arriba está el jardin, pero también hay estos cultivos:

1ª- Matas de pimientos
2ª- Perejil
3ª- Higuera y en el fondo el jardin, que está muy florido este año.
4ª- Una parra que ha nacido hace poco y que está escalando por la higuera.
5ª- ¡Qué hermosos pimientos!

----------


## embalses al 100%

.. tengo los arboles frutales, pero que está lleno de malas hierbas :Frown: :

1ª- Granado
2ª- Níspero
3ª- Otro Níspero
4ª- Limonero

Perdonad la mala calidad de las imagenes, pues están tomadas desde detras de la alambrada(es decir desde un poco lejos) y con el movil :Frown: .


Ahora cuando el martes o el miercoles me vaya a La Puebla hasta finales de Agosto no podré entrar tanto en el foro, pues allí encontrar un ordenador con internet me va a costar un poco, pero bueno. Ya colgaré las fotos de otro huerto que sí que tiene más arboles frutales :Wink: .

----------


## ARAGORM

Compañeros, ¿como han evolucionado vuestros huertos?.
Aquí os pongo unas fotos de como ha evolucionado el mio.

Las tomateras.








Aquí los calabacines.






Y aquí los pimientos





Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

¿recordais mi "granao"?


Pues ahora está asi, al final de todas las flores han cuajado estas tres lindezas



¿Verdad que esta precioso?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía ben-amar... que estirón ha pegado... :Smile: 

Se le ve bien fuerte... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estas son las macetas de mi casa.

----------


## Salut

Aupa gente! Cómo van esas cosechas?  Yo hace apenas dos semanitas que estoy empezando a recoger tomates, pero no doy abasto  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dejo una noticia especialmente dedicada a todos los que tengais chiquillos:




> *La jardinería escolar hace más inteligentes a los niños*
> 
> 07/09/2010.- Un informe de la británica Royal Horticultural Society concluye que cuando *los niños trabajan en los huertos escolares mejoran en lenguaje y matemáticas y además desarrollan habilidades para enfrentarse a los desafíos de la vida adulta*. El estudio se elaboró mediante la encuesta a 1.300 profesores de escuelas urbanas y de pequeñas aldeas. Todos defendieron los beneficios académicos, sociales y físicos de contar con una parcela de cultivo en el centro educativo.
> 
> Impulsado por The National Foundation for Educational Research, el informe concluye que *los estudiantes jóvenes ganan en conocimientos científicos*, un mayor nivel de alfabetización y una mejor comprensión de la producción de alimentos. 
> 
> Concretamente, *mejora la alfabetización y la aritmética elemental, incluido el uso de vocabulario más amplio y una mayor habilidad oral*. Los chavales también adquieren mayor conciencia de las estaciones y de los alimentos. A su vez, aumenta su confianza, resistencia y autoestima.
> 
> A todo esto hay que sumar el *desarrollo de habilidades físicas, incluidas las habilidades motoras finas, el desarrollo de un sentido de responsabilidad*, una actitud positiva ante la elección de alimentos saludables, *un comportamiento positivo y mejora en el bienestar emocional*.
> ...


http://vidasana.org/noticias-vidasan...los-ninos.html

 :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Totalmente de acuerdo con el estudio menos en lo de inteligentes; eso ya lo son de por sí.
El mio comenzo a sembrar, en macetas, todo tipo de semillas; se cansó y lo dejo cuando vio que los brotes servian de alimento y purgante para mi perrilla :Frown:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Si, la verdad es que la palabra "inteligencia" está un poco mal usada... pero bueno, se entiende: desarrolla el potencial que algunos tienen escondido  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El mio comenzo a sembrar, en macetas, todo tipo de semillas; se cansó y lo dejo cuando vio que los brotes servian de alimento y purgante para mi perrilla


El mío las lechugas las hace polvo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Y las latas de cerveza ni te cuento, como dejes alguna abierta al alcance de él, el capu*** coge la vierte y se la bebe enterita  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: , se nota que ha aprendido de su dueño jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Total, un perro con mona :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Recupero este hilo para mostraros el huerto/jardín de la casa de mis padres en Tenerife.

Comienzo con el patio interior y las plantas de sombra/semisombra






En la subida al huerto, el parral, este año plagado de racimos. Esperemos que se den bien y los mirlos no se coman todas las uvas


Ya arriba, un duraznero, sustituto de los tres originales ya muertos


Los naranjos, no están en su mejor época, pero dan naranjas muy sabrosas, con un punto ácido que me encanta


Una calabacera de las dos que hay


Un jovensícimo mango del que desconocía su existencia en el huerto hasta mi reciente visita


El aguacatero


El nisperero, supermercado de los pajarillos que revolotean por todo el huerto


Tengo para 3 mensajes más

----------


## Luján

segunda tanda

El guayabero, que ha dejado buena descendencia, 3 hijos


Uno de los manzanos, del que no sé la especie. Son pequeños y están enfermos. Todas sus manzanas salen con picadas en la piel, como de gusano, pero sin gusano.


El otro manzano, éste es reineta.


Pasamos ya al jardín. Algunos geranios


El murete de las plantas bonitas y semihúmedas. Aquí la hierbabuena, nada que ver en sabor con la que se encuentra en estas latitudes.


Orquídeas del Brasil, en conjunto


en detalle la flor


y en detalle la rama, con su forma en escalera de caracol


una dalia


y la primera de todas las rosas que mostraré


faltan 13 fotos más.

----------


## Luján

sigo con 10 más

Un surtido de rosas














el limonero, hasta hace poco acompañado por un esmirriado mandarino


Otros geranios




Y para el siguiente mensaje, las 3 últimas.

----------


## Luján

Las últimas

Dos de geranios




y para colofón, lo que queda del jardín de cactus. En primer plano el sillón de la suegra que trasplantamos, al final quedó torcido. Tenía casi la mitad del tamaño actual cuando lo movimos, y no pudimos levantarlo. Ahora, ni me lo plantearía.


Espero que os haya gustado el repaso. Quedaron algunas plantas por mostrar, pero apenas sin interés.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena tirada de imágenes Luján, muchas gracias por mostrarnos todo el huerto  :Smile: 

Madre mía como está el sillón de la suegra, ya quisiese yo que el mío estuviese así, jeje.

Por cierto, ¿cómo es, guayabero o guayabo? Nunca he comido las guayabas, ¿a qué saben o a qué más o menos se asemejan?

----------


## Luján

> Buena tirada de imágenes Luján, muchas gracias por mostrarnos todo el huerto 
> 
> Madre mía como está el sillón de la suegra, ya quisiese yo que el mío estuviese así, jeje.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cómo es, guayabero o guayabo? Nunca he comido las guayabas, ¿a qué saben o a qué más o menos se asemejan?


Desconozco el nombre correcto del nombre del árbol. Viene a pasar lo mismo que con el manzano/manzanero o naranjo/naranjero. En casa lo llamamos indistintamente. En cuanto al fruto, viene a ser un membrillo en miniatura, pero más jugoso y dulce. De hecho, también se hace dulce de guayaba, igual que de membrillo. La wiki tiene un artículo (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guayaba) sobre dicho (para mí) espléndida fruta. Tiene alto contenido en vitamina C y otros antioxidantes.

----------


## REEGE

Menudo huerto... precioso y más con muchas de esas especies tan especiales y características de las Canarias.
Enhorabuena por cuidar así un jardín.

----------


## Luján

> Menudo huerto... precioso y más con muchas de esas especies tan especiales y características de las Canarias.
> Enhorabuena por cuidar así un jardín.


La enhorabuena, para mi madre, que es la que lo cuida. Cuando yo estaba allí, lo mío era la huerta y el parral, las ornamentales siempre las ha llevado ella.

----------


## perdiguera

Esa dedicación que tienen las mujeres por la ornamentación no la tiene ningún hombre.
En mi huerta como sólo la cuido yo todo está manga por hombro; a ver si cuando regrese a España, después de ganarles a los franceses y sus guiñoles, os pongo alguna imagen de mi huerta.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Conozco a mucha gente que nunca jamás ha fumado opio, pero que lo ha plantado bien por la coña, *bien porque es una planta muy bonita*.


Se confunden muy bien. No es el primer caso que alguien las siembra pensando que son amapolas  :Big Grin: 

En mi familia ya se dio un caso similar del cuál yo no sabía nada hasta hace poco. Al parecer, mi abuela sembró todo un camino pensando que eran amapolas...

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy al hacer la recolecta diaria del huerto me he acordado de esta hilo y como me he encontrado por primera vez esta temporada unas setas comestibles  les he hecho unas fotos.
Además de esas setas salvajes, en la parcela nacen sin parar espárragos y tomates cherrys salvajes que me han dado mucha satisfacción hasta llegar a la gula. 
Son, pues, estas fotos un homenaje a estos alimentos que voy a consumir en breve.
Espero que os gusten.

----------


## REEGE

Esos tomatitos tienen muy buena pinta... con un pelín de sal y un buen aceite de oliva virgen extra, deben tener un bocado excelente!!
El tio de mi mujer tiene una maceta de esos tomates que está salvaje y ya se le ve una buena cosecha!!
Éste año parece ser que los huertos de embalses.net están en "crisis", no?? Pocas fotos nos enseñáis.

----------


## perdiguera

> Esos tomatitos tienen muy buena pinta... con un pelín de sal y un buen aceite de oliva virgen extra, deben tener un bocado excelente!!
> El tio de mi mujer tiene una maceta de esos tomates que está salvaje y ya se le ve una buena cosecha!!
> Éste año parece ser que los huertos de embalses.net están en "crisis", no?? Pocas fotos nos enseñáis.


Ya no sé cómo tomarlos, hemos debido de recoger unos 20 kilos, ahora ya están en las últimas. Los hemos tomado con ensalada, como tú dices, con mozzarella, en gazpacho (salió mal), etc...
La verdad es que este año se me ha pasado el hilo, pero como siempre he plantado tomates, pepinos, pimientos, berenjenas, calabacines, acelgas y espinacas, además hemos recogido los frutales, moras de árbol, nísperos, albaricoques, brevas, ciruelas, peras, higos y manzanas. 
Hace mucho que no voy a la verdulería.

----------


## perdiguera

Aunque la verdad es que cuando más lucen es al final de primavera y principios del verano, no me resisto a poner las imágenes de la cosecha que me queda por coger.

Los pimientos y las berenjenas todavía están bien de producción.



Los tomates están en las últimas debido a que no hice una segunda plantación.



De los calabacines mejor ni hablo.



La esperanza en los limones para el invierno.



Las manzanas han hecho una buena cosecha tanto en tamaño como en cantidad.



Espero una nueva tanda de setas de chopo.

----------


## REEGE

Menudo huertecillo tienes Perdiguera y bien cuidado, buen goteo... Vamos que te doy la enhorabuena por esa producción, los viajes, reportajes, dedicación al foro!! Te admiro por las muchas cosas que eres capaz de realizar y todas bien a la vez!! Si vieses el desastre de huerto que tiene mi compañero en el fresnedas y eso que ahí no hay problemas ni de agua ni de mangueras de goteo!!

----------


## perdiguera

El huerto se cuida a ratos, tampoco es tan difícil.
Lo que es complicado es que no tenga plagas.
Este año sólo he tenido en las manzanas.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Os doy un consejo para aquella gente que cultive la aceituna:

Si quereis que la oliva engorde, echad amoníaco y al mismo tiempo labrar donde se halla echado. El tiempo para hacerlo es más o menos este.

----------


## No Registrado

> Os doy un consejo para aquella gente que cultive la aceituna:
> 
> Si quereis que la oliva engorde, echad amoníaco y al mismo tiempo labrar donde se halla echado. El tiempo para hacerlo es más o menos este.


 Hay que dejar esos usos un poco al lado, ya que es mucho más adecuado el nitrato amónico.
Además, antes hay que ver la composición del suelo para evitar bloqueos o una sobredósis de producto, así como el agua si se utiliza goteo.
 La gente utiliza amoníaco por ahorrar, pero es pura ignorancia en ocasiones.

Lo mejor es, en caso de goteo, analizar tierra y agua y añadir el abono y rpoductos necesarios en el agua.

Si no se tiene goteo, con el panorama actual casi es mejor no hacer nada, no sale rentable.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahora que habláis de aceitunas, a ver quién sabe responderme a esta pregunta.

¿Cuánto tiempo tenéis las aceitunas machadas en agua para que se endulcen y si le echáis algo al agua? Lo digo porque aquí las tenemos sobre un mes, cambiando el agua cada semana, y los últimos años las aceitunas se quedan demasiado blandas. Siempre lo hemos hecho en recipientes de plástico, este año vamos a probar en la tinaja, pero dudo que sea esa la solución ya que antes también lo hacíamos en plástico y quedaban bien.

Ya hemos probado diferentes tipos de aguas, del grifo, del pozo, y siguen quedándose blandas, y el caso es que antes no se quedaban blandas  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

¿Para aliñar o poner en salmuera?

Para aliñar, me da que un mes es demasiado.

Prueba con un par de semanas, que creo que era el tiempo que usaba un tío de mi novia.

----------


## sergi1907

La abuela de mi mujer le pone sosa y las deja dos o tres semanas cambiándoles el agua un par de veces por semana.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Para aliñar o poner en salmuera?
> 
> Para aliñar, me da que un mes es demasiado.
> 
> Prueba con un par de semanas, que creo que era el tiempo que usaba un tío de mi novia.


El problema lo tenemos con las machadas. Las que hacemos con salmuera sí quedan bien.

Nosotros, una vez que machamos todas las aceitunas, las metemos en el cubo de plástico y las tenemos un mes para que endulcen, con cambios de agua cada semana. Pasado ese mes, ya las trasladamos al otro recipiente y ya le echamos los diferentes condimentos.

Siempre lo hemos echo así y quedaban perfectas, pero desde hace un par de años se quedan demasiado blandas, hasta tal punto que parecen chicle a veces. Probamos a echarle agua del pozo en vez del grifo (por el tema del cloro), pero sigue pasando lo mismo.

De todas formas, este año probaré como dices, en vez de un mes, las tendré 2 semanas y le cambiaré el agua más a menudo, a ver si así no se quedan tan blandas.




> La abuela de mi mujer le pone sosa y las deja dos o tres semanas cambiándoles el agua un par de veces por semana.


Con la sosa no la hemos echo nunca. Hay que tener mucho cuidado con este método porque como te pases te cargas las aceitunas, hay que saber hacerlo muy bien.

----------


## aberroncho

> Ahora que habláis de aceitunas, a ver quién sabe responderme a esta pregunta.
> 
> ¿Cuánto tiempo tenéis las aceitunas machadas en agua para que se endulcen y si le echáis algo al agua? Lo digo porque aquí las tenemos sobre un mes, cambiando el agua cada semana, y los últimos años las aceitunas se quedan demasiado blandas. Siempre lo hemos hecho en recipientes de plástico, este año vamos a probar en la tinaja, pero dudo que sea esa la solución ya que antes también lo hacíamos en plástico y quedaban bien.
> 
> Ya hemos probado diferentes tipos de aguas, del grifo, del pozo, y siguen quedándose blandas, y el caso es que antes no se quedaban blandas


F. Lázaro,mi consejo es que las tengas en agua de 7 a 10 días cambiándole el agua cada 48 horas. Después las aliñas con bastantes ajos y  algunas guindillas pasados por la batidora y le añades vinagre y sal. Las cantidades dependen de la cantidad de aceitunas que tengas. A mí me enseñaron la cantidad que tenía que poner de cada cosa para el recipiente de plástico que utilizo y me salen de muerte.
A los tres o cuatro días están propias para comer.
Ahhh, el agua que le pongo mientras se están curando es del grifo y luego la que le añado una vez aliñadas es de una depuradora de ósmosis inversa que tengo instalada en la cocina.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Después las aliñas con bastantes ajos y  algunas guindillas pasados por la batidora y le añades vinagre y sal.


Nosotros los ajos y las guindillas las echamos tan cual, si acaso partidos a la mitad. Además de eso, echamos tomillo y cáscaras de naranja, qué no sé que carajo sabor le dará la cáscara de la naranja, pero siempre se las echa mi padre  :Big Grin: 




> Ahhh, el agua que le pongo mientras se están curando es del grifo y luego la que le añado una vez aliñadas es de una depuradora de ósmosis inversa que tengo instalada en la cocina.


Aquí el problema es que la depuradora de Canchales le echa unos viajes de cloro tremendos al agua, y no sé si eso es lo que afecta para que se pongan tan blandas. El caso es que con el agua del pozo pasa lo mismo, tal vez también porque contiene muchos nitratos.

----------


## perdiguera

Veamos, hasta que salga alguien más informado que yo, lo que hago en casa con las aceitunas de verdeo es lo siguiente: Sosa cáustica las tengo medio día en la proporción 10 gramos de sosa por kilo de olivas. Luego cambio el agua hasta que sale clara una o dos veces al día, lo normal 4 o 5 días. Le añado 100 gr de sal por kilo de oliva y le pongo hierba de olivas, parecida a matalahuga, al cabo de una semana están para comer y duran un año. Si me he quedado fuerte de sal le cambio el agua.
Las de machaqueo; les hago una mezcla de vinagre, limón, ajos y guindilla. Le pongo agua durante siete días, cambiándosela cada día a partir del tercero, le pongo al séptimo día 100 gramos de sal por kilo y las dejo una semana, sin cambiar el agua, al cabo de la semana las pruebo y decido si siguen con agua o con sal o con más picante.
Normalmente las de sosa las consumo a los diez días y las de machaqueo a los 30, todas ricas, ricas.
Hay una cosa importante, el agua solamente debe cubrir las olivas, el recipiente es lo de menos y el agua también.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Os doy un consejo para aquella gente que cultive la aceituna:
> 
> Si quereis que la oliva engorde, echad amoníaco y al mismo tiempo labrar donde se halla echado. El tiempo para hacerlo es más o menos este.





> Hay que dejar esos usos un poco al lado, ya que es mucho más adecuado el nitrato amónico.
> Además, antes hay que ver la composición del suelo para evitar bloqueos o una sobredósis de producto, así como el agua si se utiliza goteo.
>  La gente utiliza amoníaco por ahorrar, pero es pura ignorancia en ocasiones.
> 
> Lo mejor es, en caso de goteo, analizar tierra y agua y añadir el abono y rpoductos necesarios en el agua.
> 
> Si no se tiene goteo, con el panorama actual casi es mejor no hacer nada, no sale rentable.


Lo mejor de todo es dejarlo a su aire, y tenerlo bien provisto de agua. Eso de hacer engordar las aceitunas artificialmente, no me gusta. Es como el que le echa 200 productos, que por mucho que se diga, después nos los estamos comiendo.
El cultivo ecológico es lo más natural y sano que hay.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Lo mejor de todo es dejarlo a su aire, y tenerlo bien provisto de agua. Eso de hacer engordar las aceitunas artificialmente, no me gusta. Es como el que le echa 200 productos, que por mucho que se diga, después nos los estamos comiendo.
> El cultivo ecológico es lo más natural y sano que hay.


Yo cultivo mis olivos naturalmente, sin nungún producto químico. Solo las abono dos o tres veces al año. Eso es lo que oí a un abuelo que lo hace...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo cultivo mis olivos naturalmente, sin nungún producto químico. Solo las abono dos o tres veces al año.


Entonces ya no sería cultivo natural, en tanto en cuanto estás utilizando abonos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Entonces ya no sería cultivo natural, en tanto en cuanto estás utilizando abonos.


Utilizo basura, hecha por un compostador que tengo en mi huerta, le hecho los restos de frutas, verduras...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Utilizo basura, hecha por un compostador que tengo en mi huerta, le hecho los restos de frutas, verduras...


Eso si podría considerarse cultivo ecológico, porque son restos orgánicos naturales.
Aunque la Ley es mu clara, y más para nuestros olivos, que son ecológicos. Nosotros le echamos también, las cenizas de la chimenea.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches a todos. Mirad una semana después de la DANA como esta la huerta de mi tía... Parece que a causa de las fuertes lluvias, parte del muro de piedras que contenía la tierra del bancal se ha ido a tomar por saco, por no decir otra cosa. Ahora toca reconstruirlo...



Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí podéis ver la mitad de los olivos que planté en Flix, poco a poco van creciendo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Sergi  :Smile: 

Me imaginó que este año ya recogeras algo de cosecha ¿no?

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Algo recogeré pero no mucho.

Son de secano y este año en esa zona no ha llovido prácticamente nada.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Garrotillos para el futuro  :Smile: 
Vaya, sí que hay ahí piedras  :Big Grin: .

FEDE, si son los de aquí que están grandes(algunos más de 100 años), y los pobre no tienen na.
Mañana voy a ir a coger almendras, si no se me olvida, traeré algunas fotillos  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

No agarran...  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> No agarran...


Ya puestos, ¿por qué no plantar billetes de 500€?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya puestos, ¿por qué no plantar billetes de 500€?


Primero a ver si me dan un par de ellos en el banco para sembrarlos...

Arrancaremos los olivos y las viñas y llenaremos el huerto de matas de 500 € a ver si cosechamos algunos. Por lo que se ve, tienen que crecer como el camalote, viendo la cantidad de billetes de esos que cosechan algunos políticos a los que le gusta demasiado el cultivo de este tipo de plantas...

----------


## REEGE

Eres un cachondo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
jajajajaja

----------


## perdiguera

> No agarran...


¿Pero los riegas como mandan los cánones? es decir bellotas mucho barro y aire fresco, con su puntito de sal.
Lo de los billetes creo que va a ser otra mata que no da. Habría que escoger la tinta y los hilos de seguridad correctos. Veo más fácil los patas negras.

----------


## perdiguera

Fotos huerto

Unas cuantas imágenes de los brotes de los rosales y otras de espárragos distintos que han salido en el huerto.

Un brote de un rosal


Este prácticamente está naciendo ahora


Unos espárragos que espero que crezcan pronto para darles su justo premio.


Claro que este si lo dejo más tiempo lo mismo acaba en el tejado


Una flor de haba¡Cuánto están tardando!

----------


## cuesta25

Amigo Perdiguera,eres un maestro en esto de la jardinería y huerto.La verdad es que es una aficción muy bonita y reparadora.A disfrutar de las verduras de temporada.
Saludos amigo.

----------

